# At what age is a kitten not a kitten anymore?



## inspiringmind (May 30, 2008)

We have two kittens/cats that we adopted last August and now they just turned a year old and my hubby and I want to know at what age does a kitten turn into a cat?


----------



## OsnobunnieO (Jun 28, 2004)

it depends. Physically, the should be about done growing. They're old enough and mature enough to be on an adult food. They may even look like normal every day cats.

But when will they ACT like cats? That's hard to say. Most cats finally settle down from the wild and crazy kitten antics around a year but are still very energetic and playful. Some are crazy kittens until several years old.

As soon as you find out the age, let me know. I'm ready to find a time machine to toss my 11 month old into :evil:


----------



## inspiringmind (May 30, 2008)

OsnobunnieO said:


> it depends. Physically, the should be about done growing. They're old enough and mature enough to be on an adult food. They may even look like normal every day cats.
> 
> But when will they ACT like cats? That's hard to say. Most cats finally settle down from the wild and crazy kitten antics around a year but are still very energetic and playful. Some are crazy kittens until several years old.
> 
> As soon as you find out the age, let me know. I'm ready to find a time machine to toss my 11 month old into :evil:


 :lol: One of them is pretty small, her name is Tinsel, but she is the most playful one. The next one is Alex and she is the laid back, solitary cat. Our third cat is older, she is 3 and her name is Shadow. She still does play on occasion. I think we have the one wild and crazy kitty. I'll let you know if she ever calms down.


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

My feline behaviorist says cats reach behavioral maturity around four years old.

But Twinkie is older and still has many kittenish behaviors.


----------



## Sparky (Apr 11, 2008)

Duchess is 5 and she still has kitten moments. She will hide under a kitchen chair and "attack" me as I walk down the hall. I love it!


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Maggie was 8 before she outgrew kittenhood. At almost 12 she still runs around like a crazy girl at least twice a day. 

On the other hand, Kobi started acting like a fuddy duddy before he hit 2.

Holly will be 2 in August and has slowed down a bit, but is still very kitten like in Behavior. Since she's a Maine **** she won't be finished developing physically until she is 4. 

I think the phrase "you're as young as you feel" applies to cats as well as humans.


----------



## TrinityQuiet (May 18, 2007)

When you don't feel like calling them a kitten anymore, they're a cat.


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

I remember Fluffy, who loved showing off to me how fast he could run up the side of a tree and sit on a branch seven and a-half feet up. He was still doing that when he was twenty years old. 

Kittenish, or an old man showing off that he's still got some spring in his step? I think it was a little of both.  

R.I.P. FluffCat. I know you have a special place at the Bridge, teaching the youngsters how to have a good time.


----------

